# Teen girl w/ IBS-C and causing me to become very underweight-HELP!



## emmiek (May 16, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I'm a teen girl who just went through every test imaginable to figure out what's wrong with my stomach and so far they believe it to be IBS-C. Over the last year I've gone from about 120 lbs to 110 and then it got worse and I am now only like 93 lbs at 5'7. I get blocked up after barely eating anything and the bloating, cramps, pressure/pain make it feel like my lower stomach is about to explode, which has caused me to completely lose my appetite for the most part and having to force myself to eat (which is what has caused me to drop the weight). Right now my doctor is still trying to figure out a way to get me to have regular bowel movements since I used to go a couple times a day which is why I get backed up so fast, but I thought that maybe I should take matters into my own hands and hopefully find some advice as to a good nutrition plan to help me get back on track or any help at all as to what I could do to heal myself. So far the only things that seem to alleviate some of the symptoms is using an enema every couple days when the pressure becomes unbearable(all other laxatives don't effect me) and I lift weights 4- 5 times a week which helps calm my stomach and gas or go for a walk. I avoid any processed foods (I'm a bit of a whole foods health nut LOL) as well as wheat, dairy, and a few other foods that seem to really irritate my stomach. But I just don't know what to do other than that since this is all so new to me! ANY advice would be greatly appreciated (especially any remedies/plans for nutrition)!!

~emmiek


----------



## Sramey23 (May 22, 2013)

hello. I too have suffered weight loss. its sucky...and i feel the same as you do. the feelings aren't just the mornings, they are the whole day. I hope you find a solution because i am looking for one as well. nothing works..not even fiber powder. please don't give up your search for a better solution. i don't know if it will work. it did for me temporarily. i took pepto for the bm and gas x for the gas. and i have found a small comfort for a day or two tip. especially if u are in desperate need for rest and comfort


----------



## Sramey23 (May 22, 2013)

hello..i suffer the same. i have lost so much weight. the doctors act like they haven't noticed. i am still looking for a relief. i found out that pepto helps and gas x. i don't use it often because it dosent work when you use it for a long while. it will work if u just want comfort and rest for a day or two. when you do find a solution ill be happy to hear it.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi there. Have you tried the FODMAP diet?

I too am about the same weight now. Having lost quite a bit in the last year especially.
Once I start the FODMAP diet my symptoms improved drastically and I also figured out which foods were causing the most issue AND causing me to loose weight almost instantly ie in the 5-10 days after eating the culprit which was anything containing galactans ( chickpeas or dried pulses).


----------

